# Shear Wall / Triple Leaf



## trelyt (Dec 15, 2013)

Looking for reasonable solution to triple leaf issue. 

A shear wall (1/2" plywood, 2"x6" studs with no insulation, 1/2" plywood) exists where my theater side wall will be located. New theater ceiling joists (separate from upper level floor joists) will terminate at this wall leading me to build an inner 2"x4" wall along the existing shear wall (to create a top plate on which to place the new ceiling joists). Since the shear wall is closed on both sides, the addition of this inner wall will create the dreaded triple leaf.

The end result would be (from inside/theater to outside/hallway):

5/8" DW, GG, 5/8" DW, 2"x4" studs filled with insulation, 1" air, 1/2" plywood, 2"x6" studs without insulation, 1/2" plywood, 5/8" DW

I could add GG and second layer of 5/8" DW on the outside wall if that would materially help.

I could add blown-in insulation to the shear wall stud cavities if that would help (but a nuisance, double holes per stud cavity for 11' tall wall with studs blocked halfway).

I could avoid creating the new cavity by replacing the 2"x4" wall with studs laid flat against the shear wall (and either filling between these studs with layers of plywood, or just more studs laid edge-to-edge, to create one thick mass on the inner side of the shear wall). But, assuming the lack of isolation (and, not inclined to use clips/channels/etc.) would make this option even less effective? E.g.,

5/8" DW, GG, 5/8" DW, 2"x6" studs laid flat edge-to-edge, 1/2" plywood, 2"x6" studs without insulation, 1/2" plywood, 5/8" DW

Any thoughts on the above or other ideas to resolve?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Would be a pain but you could remove the sheeting from one side of the sheer wall and make it solid studs. No cavity, no triple leaf.


----------



## trelyt (Dec 15, 2013)

Agreed, removing the shear wall plywood which is nailed every 6" would be a pain, which has me thinking that is not an option. I could simply cut out the plywood between the studs (don't fight the nails), then fill the cavities with more studs to make solid, then replace the cut out pieces plywood and top off with another layer of plywood for the structural integrity (the shear wall design calls for the double-sided sheathing). But, I would need over 100 2"x6"x12"s to fill the cavity - making this cost-wise unattractive. 

An alternative to this was my option above to place the new inner wall 2"x6"s laid flat edge-to-edge against the shear wall. This would require "only" 30 2"x6"s, but would not provide any decoupling of the studs. Not sure if this double leaf large inside mass wall would be better/worse than the triple leaf option.


----------

